# Peel Away



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Have any of you tried Peel Away for lead paint removal? How well does it work? It says up to 30 layers of Lead or Oil paint removal. We have 3 huge houses covered in Lead paint and were wondering how good this stuff really is.

http://paintremover.com/paint-removers/paint-removers-peel-away/peel-away-1-complete-paint-removal-system-citrilize-paper.html


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

Peel Away One is basically lye paste.
It can be very effective in removing certain types of paint, and will in many cases pull much of it off when you "peel" back the paper. But not always.
Since it's caustic, it will change the Ph of wood or other substrate, and you will need to neutralize.
And if that's not done properly you can have adhesion problems, and even finish failure later on.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I added up the price for what we would need, wow it's extremely expensive. 100 sqft per 5 gal . I would rather put that cash towards some more Festools.

Have you ever used it? How would it work with dental moldings?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

I recommend doing a test patch on any project you might undertake.
We use it on dentil work and other trim details.
I've never tried a whole exterior!:blink:

As mentioned above, you *must* neutralize and neutralize thoroughly or any coatings you apply will fail within the year.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

They don't give you enuff paper with the material
It is actually better to spray the stuff on than by hand
If you get it on ur skin it stings like a wasp. Not a bee. A wasp.
It does work very well however and the trick is to leave it on long enuff. It turns kinda black wen it's ready.

All that said. I myself will never touch the crap again, Did I say itt srimgs like a wasp?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Oden said:


> They don't give you enuff paper with the material
> It is actually better to spray the stuff on than by hand
> If you get it on ur skin it stings like a wasp. Not a bee. A wasp.
> It does work very well however and the trick is to leave it on long enuff. It turns kinda black wen it's ready.
> ...


I have never been stung by a wasp, Carly has and it looked like it hurt.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I have never been stung by a wasp, Carly has and it looked like it hurt.


True story. The first time I used the stuff. It was,a freezer. Lomg short the gloves they left me with..- it ate rite through em and right away. I didn't know better. I needed the job. I put that filthy poison on with bare hands, tea shirt, you know completely unprepared. I did it. AAAH the pain! LOL

That is a hungry young man that suffered through that endeavor let me tell you.

Now I'd tell em F u. Get somebody else to do this. I need gloves, a tyvek suit, a full face.....
and that is why they like young and dumb and full of .........

Like,getting stung by a swarm of wasps, man.,LOL, Boy I was hungry to break in.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I have used this product and its very expensive and doesn't work to my satisfaction. I would stay clear of it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Brian C said:


> I have used this product and its very expensive and doesn't work to my satisfaction. I would stay clear of it.


After adding up the cost I am not going to use it on a full strip job. Maybe for smaller jobs or the dental moldings. I figured it would cost us 25k+ just for 3 houses. No thanks lol.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Dumond has several different Peel Away strippers, nos. 1,2,4,5,and 7. Only # 1 is hydroxide based, the rest include the usual range of paint strippers: methylene chloride, solvent-based, soy-based, etc.

We've tried several different of thm over the years and have never been really impressed.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> After adding up the cost I am not going to use it on a full strip job. Maybe for smaller jobs or the dental moldings. I figured it would cost us 25k+ just for 3 houses. No thanks lol.


For finely-detailed areas outside (where there's plenty of ventilation), we use a water-rinseable methylene chloride stripper, applied heavily and covered with foil to "cook".

Inside, we use 3M Safest Stripper and pack it with visqueen.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

How much is the visqueen and which one. I went to their website and saw a few different ones.


----------

